# Help Coding "Meet & Greet" visits



## TLC (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes our pediatric doctors see new-to-be parents to meet them, to see if they want to have them for the baby's doctor. Is there a specific code for that or can you use a new pt E/M=99202... 
Also in the same realm, what if a family member comes in to talk about a elderly parent I believe we can charge a E/M 99213 etc. since the books states (face-to-face with patient AND/OR family). Thanks


----------



## rhondatalley (Sep 2, 2011)

E/M codes are chosen based on patient status - new vs. established, and on the documentation by the provider, but also on medical necessity.  I worked for an OB/GYN practice where pregnant parents would want to meet with the MD just to become acquainted, but in my opinion, this does not meet medical necessity if there is no supporting documentation.  I would not bill an E/M under these circumstances.

If there is medical necessity that is documented, then you have to follow the 1995 or 1997 guidelines to choose the appropriate level.  It is impossible to say that one code would fit for all visits of a certain type since documentation will change from patient to patient.


----------



## ajanak (Sep 3, 2011)

My opinion is that the "meet and greet" are merely a courtesey visit, no decision making ws done,, accept by the patient. Unless you are going to charge the ptient directly, I doubt that any insurance carrier will pay anything for such a visit.

In our office we charge for family consults with the professional fee only. Because usually there is a decision made wth the family about the patients care. Documentation as always is key in charging for this type visit.


----------

